# Looking for horses to draw!



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello! I'm bored and looking for some horses to draw! 

I do love to draw horses and I have a few examples on my deviantart gallery.
http://phenomi.deviantart.com/art/wagon-horse-42679397
http://phenomi.deviantart.com/art/arabian-horse-37834499
http://phenomi.deviantart.com/art/Horse-27188738
http://phenomi.deviantart.com/art/A-horse-26411729


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

OOOOHHHHH PICK MEEEEE!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, but I'll be needing a picture of your horse first. :wink:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

chanting, "Blu, Blu, Blu, Blu." lol sorry

:lol: 










Is this one ok?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

You can try Spider if you'd like.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg

I am optional, but if you can draw people, I would love you to draw me too!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes Blu, that picture is fine. Interesting perspective with the head turned like that. 
And almightytarzan, if you want to be in the drawing too, the first picture would be good.
Thank you both for the pictures, your horses are lovely!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh and thank you for be so willing to draw!!! i can't wait!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to see it! You draw beautifully! Just out of curiosity, how long does it take you to draw one picture? I know it takes my DAYS to draw a picture half as good as yours!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

It depends really. But usually a few days, maybe less and maybe more. Sometimes only a day. Sometimes a whole week.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow.. your work is gorgeous! How long have you been drawing for? 
Here's a couple you could try... let me know if you need larger images.
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29110.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29096.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/3.jpg


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Those are amazing! You're really talented. Here are some of my horse Cilantro.

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/701197156111_0_BG.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/921197156111_0_BG.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/764339319111_0_ALB.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/527220519111_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be honored if you'd like to draw any of mine!!

(if you'd like a larger pic just pm me!)

Sonora



























or 

Sterling


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE YOU GOT TALENT
would you do Sonny?????????? i also have some darling photos of 2 mini's will ask appylover to send them to you as i cant get them to post

Kirsti


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow your work is stunning!!! Could you draw my horse Brickens??

Here are a few pics...
Brickens is the bay horse
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_8826.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9051.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9547.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9748.jpg

Thanks so much!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, so many horses, so little time. Thanks everybody! I will try to get around to drawing a picture for everybody (what good practice this is!) I promise. But wouldn't you know it, as soon as I'm in the middle of being bored and getting pictures to draw life smacks you upside the head with an exhibition and a race (cars though, not horses). So I may be slow in getting around to everyone.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, in case a few months have passed after you've drawn those horses. If you want any from me, just go to my barn! I have heaps of horse pictures there!

Enjoy!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i would love it if you could try to draw a pic of my horse, the pic i'm asking you to draw is my fav pic in the whole world of me and him, even if u cant draw me just him, its at my old barn. i cant put the pic up on the forum but if you go to my barn on here i uploaded it. 

i would be so honored if you would do this for me. Please let me know if you found the pic or not.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

heres Eggo







and heres Dusty









. . . not to be pushy but if you do draw them can i see the pics?


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

BluMagic, I have the picture of yout horse done, may I post it on my deviantart account? That way you can see it.

While I'm at it, if any of you who've posted pictures of your horse(s) don't want me to post my drawings on my deviantart account please let me know! Thank you all again for the pictures!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

You can post mine on there when you're fini. It doesn't matter to me!


----------

